# Am I the oldest person at SAS????? :O



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I know of a few members close to my age (just turned 44) within the five year range. 

I know one member that is older than me for sure.

Other than that, it seems like I swimming in a stream of teens and early 20s.

Has this site become that or was I just "away at banned camp" and the demographics shifted. 

Damn, I miss Atticus.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

WineKitty said:


> I know of a few members close to my age (just turned 44) within the five year range.
> 
> I know one member that is older than me for sure.
> 
> ...


well i think its because SA usually onsets around the teenage years... and because so many teenagers spend alot of thier time on the internet it is natural for them to come here more often then people ur age... whiich means that they would be a more prevelant demographic on SAS... hope this makes sense cause im tired and when im tired i ussually end up not making sense


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think there a few in their 50s but they don't post much. I'm in my mid-30s.

Some people stop posting because they get too busy with work and family in their late 20s. High school and college students have more time on their hands. Some may just give up or get used to being shy/socially anxious and just sort of deal with it. I also have a feeling that many are only shy while young and sort of grow out of it. Teen angst brings them here.


----------



## N2Trouble (Jan 26, 2013)

I am an old fella. It seems that this site is frequented by a younger crowd.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i wish i was 50 right now.


----------



## thefourth (Sep 7, 2012)

*No*



WineKitty said:


> I know of a few members close to my age (just turned 44) within the five year range.
> 
> I know one member that is older than me for sure.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I beat you by a few months, I will be 45 in a few months. I do agree I notice most people are in their twenties. I am also not very computer savvy and still have not figured out how to get a pic on here:mum. 
You are doing better than me. I don't think I have figured out how this site really works yet. :roll


----------



## Biggles (Sep 3, 2012)

Not even close .

I don't think I am either. But they don't post much.
I think it's because they type r-e-a--l--l-y s-l---o--w----l-y.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

It doesn't matter what age you are dude. We are all here because we have something in common. Sure I might not have the wisdom a person already well into life has but I'm still, like you and others on here, a sufferer of SA. 

And we, the teenages and 20's would appreciate it if you would share your wisdoms


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I just turned 44 last week, so I'm right there with ya. I feel a bit out of place in most of the forums because of the age gap. I haven't even dared try the chat room.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

The fact that there aren't many people here with SA suggests that, for most people, SA diminishes with age. When I was married I wasn't on sites like this. When I get married again I'll probably much less active.

I do wish there was place like SAS when I was in high school. But there was no Internet when I was in high school. lol. "Really, dad there was no Internet? Yes, Son and we didn't even have cell phones."


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm like 32.

You're one the best posters here though, WK.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

haha I'm new here and at the beginning I thought I was one of the oldest because there are so many teenagers!


----------



## N2Trouble (Jan 26, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> i wish i was 50 right now.


 Trust me!!!! No you don't!!!!! Let's not wish our life away. I wish I was 18 again!


----------



## barbwire47 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 49. This is my first reply. Been on the Facebook Social Anxiety support groups. Really felt like I was the oldest person in the world with SA in those groups. At least there is group for over 30 here.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm 39, so I'm one of the SAS elders LOL.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

We should have an elder sign too.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Winekitty (I changed screennames somewhere along the way...used to be SickPuppy). You know I'm not far behind you at 42. Glad you're back from banned camp, you were missed. I really miss Atticus as well. I don't know what's happened to this site, completely changed.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think Atticus requested a permanent ban?

I know the former mod Amocholes is somewhere in his 50's.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm like 32.
> 
> You're one the best posters here though, WK.


Wow, thanks!!  It's great to hear someone say something nice, really. I know you have been on the site longer than I have, even back in the days when i was known as Penny.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

TenYears said:


> Hey Winekitty (I changed screennames somewhere along the way...used to be SickPuppy). You know I'm not far behind you at 42. Glad you're back from banned camp, you were missed. I really miss Atticus as well. I don't know what's happened to this site, completely changed.


Hey...I remember that name!! 

I know Atticus got a user requested ban from here some time after I was forced into exile....and he even resigned from FB at the same time. Haven't heard from him in a long, long time.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks for ALL the great replies!!!!!!!!!!! Makes me feel better!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lover scrub ducky is the oldest he or she is 72
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/your-lover-scrub-ducky-1758/


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> Damn, I miss Atticus.


I do, too! Hope he is doing well.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey, shyshisho! Long time no see! Happy belated birthday!



shyshisho said:


> I just turned 44 last week, so I'm right there with ya. I feel a bit out of place in most of the forums because of the age gap. I haven't even dared try the chat room.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> I know the former mod Amocholes is somewhere in his 50's.


_Former_ mod? (I'm not on here much.)


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I still think of you as "Penny." Good to see you back!



WineKitty said:


> Wow, thanks!!  It's great to hear someone say something nice, really. I know you have been on the site longer than I have, even back in the days when i was known as Penny.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> I know Atticus got a user requested ban from here some time after I was forced into exile....and he even resigned from FB at the same time. *Haven't heard from him in a long, long time.*


Oh, no! I was hoping you had heard from him and knew how he was doing.


----------



## Anoeth (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm only 32, but I think that sometimes as we age some stuff happens:
- better coping strategies
- too busy/life gets in the way of taking time for helping ourself
- seems more socially acceptable to have fewer friends at this point, whereas high school and college are really focused on socializing
I love hearing stories from people of all ages, wish there was more older folk though =)


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

there are probably more geriatrics on here than you realize. I'm 44
but haven't posted at all. Lurking has been an established behavior
for us older folks with SA for decades so it's only natural to transfer that from real life to the internet. Throw in a lack of computer saaviness, an
obvious language gap(thank you urban dictionary/8 yr. old son) and some embarrassment that teenagers seem more clever and wise than yourself and you get less participation from long time SA'ers. Maybe not... anyhow
thanks for representing the silent minority and don't let those whippersnappers push you around[ shakes cane over head]







Back to the shadows....


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Some people stop posting because they get too busy with work and family in their late 20s..


Life. I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Mick504 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well I just joined today and I'll be 52 March 6th, so maybe its hitting me late!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think people older than 45-50 years know how to use well (if not at all) computers. 

And if you mention the word ''forum'' to them, it's like talking about UFO's


----------



## Biggles (Sep 3, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I don't think people older than 45-50 years know how to use well (if not at all) computers.
> 
> And if you mention the word ''forum'' to them, it's like talking about UFO's


Really??! In 1976 I was programming in Algol 68 (Google it). We had to use punch tapes, until punch cards became more common. In 1980 I owned my first personal computer - a Sinclair ZX80 (Google it). In 1984 I purchased one of the very early IBM PCs with two (yes TWO) 1.4MB floppy drives. At $7,000 it cost more than a brand new car. I wrote commercial software on there in Basic and Fortran, and in 1986 installed a 10MB hard drive in place of one of the floppy's. Wow, was that ever a fantastic upgrade. In those days my Word processor was WordStar (Google it). I was on a BB (bulletin board) in 1993.

My Mum is 88 and uses email, Skype, YouTube and Google. Life didn't start when you were born or when the internet was launched, and Nirvana didn't invent music.

Please don't underestimate the experience, ability, knowledge or intelligence of those that went before you, there is a lot you can learn, and a lot of painful lessons you could avoid :yes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My dad is 62 and he uses the computer. He enjoys reading weird, conspiracy theory sites and buying crap on amazon. Think he is on one or two forums. A camera enthusiast one and something else. He also likes to send rather blunt, offensive emails to me and my sister. Never was able to get him to use messenger (especially when I was living abroad). He can't handle the live quality of it. 

My step-mother, who is 78, on the other hand won't even touch a computer. Not really sure why. She also has problems with using her cell phone.

My dad has an iPhone now but about 8 years ago it was so funny. My sister and I went to meet them for dinner. And I saw that there was a piece of paper taped onto the back of my step-mother's cell phone. It has a few numbers on it. Apparently they did not know that you could program cell phones. When I asked my dad about his phone, he said that he had just memorized important phone numbers. :lol


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi! I am 43-so really close. But yeah, it is mostly teens and early twenties


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Biggles said:


> Really??! In 1976 I was programming in Algol 68 (Google it). We had to use punch tapes, until punch cards became more common. In 1980 I owned my first personal computer - a Sinclair ZX80 (Google it). In 1984 I purchased one of the very early IBM PCs with two (yes TWO) 1.4MB floppy drives. At $7,000 it cost more than a brand new car. I wrote commercial software on there in Basic and Fortran, and in 1986 installed a 10MB hard drive in place of one of the floppy's. Wow, was that ever a fantastic upgrade. In those days my Word processor was WordStar (Google it). I was on a BB (bulletin board) in 1993.
> 
> My Mum is 88 and uses email, Skype, YouTube and Google. Life didn't start when you were born or when the internet was launched, and Nirvana didn't invent music.
> 
> Please don't underestimate the experience, ability, knowledge or intelligence of those that went before you, there is a lot you can learn, and a lot of painful lessons you could avoid :yes.


The vast majority of old people I spoke with don't know how to use computers, at least here in my country.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

¿i am pressing squares with letters and something is moving on the thing i'm 82 wat is this?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

My grandpa is 92 and he is pretty computer savvy. He calls with a lot of questions about new technology. He even bought a smart phone a few months back and is even on Facebook.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm 50, didn't have a computer till around 2000, well that's when I first got online anyway. My best friend in HS though was into computers back in the 70s, I remember him putting together one of those Heath kit computers and after that getting one of those TRS80 computers from Radio Shack.  My cousin worked for IBM troubleshooting main frames. I don't know why I didn't get into computers earlier.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I miss Atticus too.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

I would be even more depressed if this plague has not left my being by that age, no offense.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I am also 29+. :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Whatever happened to that lady who was in her 70's that used to post here? Is she still around? I mainly mean it in the sense that I hope she's still hanging in there.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

shyvr6 said:


> Whatever happened to that lady who was in her 70's that used to post here? Is she still around? I mainly mean it in the sense that I hope she's still hanging in there.


I think that was Ms. Deer or something like that right? I liked her posts. I hope she is okay.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> lover scrub ducky is the oldest he or she is 72
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/your-lover-scrub-ducky-1758/


Really? I thought Scrub Ducky was in his 20s or something, but I could be totally wrong about that. Haven't seen that name in a long while.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

gnomealone said:


> there are probably more geriatrics on here than you realize. I'm 44
> but haven't posted at all. Lurking has been an established behavior
> for us older folks with SA for decades so it's only natural to transfer that from real life to the internet. Throw in a lack of computer saaviness, an
> obvious language gap(thank you urban dictionary/8 yr. old son) and some embarrassment that teenagers seem more clever and wise than yourself and you get less participation from long time SA'ers. Maybe not... anyhow
> ...


Lol!! I have been on this site on/off since late 2004, hard to believe it's been that long. I have been somewhat vocal in my time. SAS is one of the only places I am that vocal. IRL, I am not nearly as outspoken as I am when I am on this forum. I think a lot of people here feel that way. I don't know much about computers but I can get around on the internet. I post in spurts---go days without posting when life is just too busy or I am traveling to days where a few times I actually hit the 50 post limit.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

minddrips said:


> I would be even more depressed if this plague has not left my being by that age, no offense.


I don't know..... I think it gets better. I don't think being anxiety free is truly a viable goal. I deal with it much better now than I did when I first signed up back in November of 2004. I am more comfortable than I used to be. I was going through quite a crisis back in 2004 that led me here. I can honestly say I have gotten better since then.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

There's this guy who's 51. I forgot his name (starts with a d). He joined in January.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Brasilia said:


> i wish i was 50 right now.


I wish I was dead


----------



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

WineKitty said:


> I know of a few members close to my age (just turned 44) within the five year range.
> 
> I know one member that is older than me for sure.
> 
> ...


Yes the demographic on this site has changed quite a bit in last 3 or 4 years. I see more and more young people on here who seem to be dealing more with situational anxiety rather than all encompassing social anxiety disorder. And yes, there is a difference. It seems like the majority of members on here are dealing with normal social stresses that most people go through, particularly during their teens and early 20's. And that's fine that they want to have a place to deal with such anxieties, but I can't help but feel a little annoyed as someone who is dealing with a disorder I've had since I was old enough to walk. The solution? I'd like to see this site do a better job at marketing itself as a S.A.D. site, rather than an S.A. site. (And having chatroom software that wasn't designed for pre-teens wouldn't hurt that cause either).


----------



## Biggles (Sep 3, 2012)

russianruby said:


> There's this guy who's 51. I forgot his name (starts with a d). He joined in January.


Man, I remember when I was 51. **sigh** I was really handsome back then. Thank you for that little feeling of nostalgia. :b


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I am the oldest. :b


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm 46. I can't figure out how to set up an avatar either. Maybe someone could tell me? 

I do like reading the opinions of all the ages on here though, and it helps me keep up with the latest stuff. 

When I started on here I did try to give advice but most of the time no one really wanted the benefit of my wisdom. Mostly people just want to vent I think. And that's OK too.

Now I mostly just go to the medications, science, art and entertainment forums.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Hamster12 said:


> I'm 46. I can't figure out how to set up an avatar either. Maybe someone could tell me?
> 
> I do like reading the opinions of all the ages on here though, and it helps me keep up with the latest stuff.
> 
> ...


Go to your Hamster12 profile, then to the left of your mini-statistics, there's this "Customize Profile" in small letters. Hover over it until it underlines, then click it.

Then you will see a new page with left-hand pane menu items, then click "Edit Avatar" and select the "Use Custom Avatar" radio button and put in a custom image either from local computer or URL of image from some site.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

LOL your quote made me laugh. And thanks for the advice re the avatar, I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm 42. I joined in 2011 but I was lurking for a while before I joined.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Anyone remember Thunder, itsmemaggi, or Becky?


----------



## imsickofit2 (Feb 11, 2013)

I will be 45 in May...


----------



## indigo999 (Jun 7, 2009)

I am 45 now. Had SA since starting school at about the age of 5. Using SA forums past the age of about 35 is quite depressing as most of the people are younger and ignore you or treat you with contempt(but pretend they dont as that would make them look bad.)


----------



## lillytheblue (Feb 15, 2013)

I am 46, but feel younger. I have had SA all my life, but tend to hide it well a lot of the time, I was quite surprised when I joined not to find too many in there 40's. I don't suppose I would have found myself here earlier, but have 2 teens with their own lives and their dad is deceased. Life was so much easier with meeting people earlier in my life. So hard to find people on my wavelength these days! Not that I'm completely abnormal! Anyway. Glad to see that those people that do feel isolated can feel part of a community here.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll be 42 tomorrow even though some people may still mistake me for a teenager. I certainly don't look forward to birthdays anymore. It seems the things I've always wanted in my life are getting harder to obtain the older I become. I guess we'll just have to take it in stride and keep our eyes on our goals and dreams.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I am now officially old as well. It seems wrong to age w/o achieving anything and consistently failing.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

whattothink said:


> Anyone remember Thunder, itsmemaggi, or Becky?


I believe Thunder and Becky got married. Not sure what itsmemaggi is up to. Does anyone remember Drella'sRockFollies? she disappeared. I think she ended up completing a phd in psych and moved on. I never spoke to her btw, I am totally speculating.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

CyclingSoPhob said:


> I'll be 42 tomorrow even though some people may still mistake me for a teenager. I certainly don't look forward to birthdays anymore. It seems the things I've always wanted in my life are getting harder to obtain the older I become. I guess we'll just have to take it in stride and keep our eyes on our goals and dreams.


Happy Birthday to you from me. I hope it's a good one. You have no idea who I am or where I am or what I look like, and same goes for me, but I do wish you a happy birthday because in my experience 90% of people are pretty decent (like me), they just put up a front so it's hard to get to know them. 10% are only out for themselves, and I'm hoping you're not one of those. So happy birthday and I wish you a good 42nd year. Coming from a 46 year old, I can tell you that you need to look after yourself and take lots of good food, good exercise, cod liver oil, and Guinness. Cheers!


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

Hamster12 said:


> Happy Birthday to you from me. I hope it's a good one. You have no idea who I am or where I am or what I look like, and same goes for me, but I do wish you a happy birthday because in my experience 90% of people are pretty decent (like me), they just put up a front so it's hard to get to know them. 10% are only out for themselves, and I'm hoping you're not one of those. So happy birthday and I wish you a good 42nd year. Coming from a 46 year old, I can tell you that you need to look after yourself and take lots of good food, good exercise, cod liver oil, and Guinness. Cheers!


Wow, thanks! I almost didn't check back on this thread and am glad I did. Let's hope all of us have many more birthdays!


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

cavemanslaststand said:


> Go to your Hamster12 profile, then to the left of your mini-statistics, there's this "Customize Profile" in small letters. Hover over it until it underlines, then click it.
> 
> Then you will see a new page with left-hand pane menu items, then click "Edit Avatar" and select the "Use Custom Avatar" radio button and put in a custom image either from local computer or URL of image from some site.


Thanks Caveman! I did it!


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm 38 and haven't posted in a while due to real life things going on, lol. 

Yes I come across loads of kids but I couldn't see this section for thirties plus until recently!


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yes *the demographic on this site has changed quite a bit in last 3 or 4 years.* I see more and more young people on here who seem to be dealing more with situational anxiety rather than all encompassing social anxiety disorder. And yes, there is a difference.


I feel the site has been skewing younger over the time I've been here too, but maybe us older members aren't posting as much or at all. So it's good to see us say hi every now and then at least. Wish there was a 30+ chat room (maybe there is and I've yet to stumble upon it). I would enjoy more relatable talk.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

What about I think her name was staplemustard


----------



## sharpshooter56 (Feb 11, 2013)

*You are not the oldest*

Hi,
I am 56, and just found this site. I've been a teacher for 25 years, and feel like my social anxiety is worse now than it's ever been.

I get a sick feeling in my stomach every morning before I go to work, and it's because I absolutely hate conflict. I hate what I do, and want out, but I'm trapped.

There are so many other things I could say, but it would fill up too many pages. Depression sucks!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Moasim said:


> It doesn't matter what age you are dude. We are all here because we have something in common. Sure I might not have the wisdom a person already well into life has but I'm still, like you and others on here, a sufferer of SA.
> 
> And we, the teenages and 20's would appreciate it if you would share your wisdoms


Totally agree. I'm 56 going on 17.  It also works in the opposite way. I've received immeasurable wisdom from the "younger" people here.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm up there as well, thankfully there's dedicated sub-forums for us to banter back and forth.


----------



## Funnybutsad (May 7, 2013)

Going on 45. Glad us Gen X and baby boomers are getting the help we need. Only took me 35 years.


----------



## Anarchy81 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have not ventured into the chatrooms yet but is there more than one? It really would be great if there was an over 30's chat...I come on here every few days and just read the posts and answers...lurking  But i think alot of us over 30's would talk alot more if we had our own place to chat!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably because older people aren't the computer types.


----------



## rockandrollwillneverdie (May 23, 2013)

*Oldest Person*

NO, I think I am. I've had this for several years. When I got it in my 20's, the doctors weren't aware of this. :no


----------



## jrconnn (May 11, 2013)

rockandrollwillneverdie said:


> NO, I think I am. I've had this for several years. When I got it in my 20's, the doctors weren't aware of this. :no


What is called? Can you top 61?


----------



## rockandrollwillneverdie (May 23, 2013)

jrconnn said:


> What is called? Can you top 61?


Oops! No, but I am 55. I am among the oldest and been on benzos a lot longer than most, I bet. :roll


----------



## jrconnn (May 11, 2013)

Then it may be possible I could be classified as the oldest fart on the forum unless we hear from someone else.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I sneaking up on the mid-century mark myself.


----------



## rockandrollwillneverdie (May 23, 2013)

*Re: jrconnn*



jrconnn said:


> Then it may be possible I could be classified as the oldest fart on the forum unless we hear from someone else.


Possibly. Nobody has disputed you yet.


----------



## kinzer23 (May 18, 2013)

I'll be 44 in a couple of months.


----------



## rockandrollwillneverdie (May 23, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> I'm glad you guys are around to keep me from feeling old.


You know, age is a funny thing. You can't wait until you're 21, then the years go by so fast. I guess because you're working all your life, and all you can remember is all the fun you had when you were in your teens and 20's. You'll get there, my friend!


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Not by a long shot! I was six when you were born:yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I miss Atticus too. I wish he'd come back, and i also wish he wouldn't because it'd be better for him, rather than chained to a monitor, not out doing things whatever he'd choose them to be. We emailed a bit. i wish it had been more. he is a wonderful person. 

I am 48. soon to be 49.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank goodness there are old people on this site. It makes me feel good and young, lol.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

leonardess said:


> I miss Atticus too. I wish he'd come back, and i also wish he wouldn't because it'd be better for him, rather than chained to a monitor, not out doing things whatever he'd choose them to be. We emailed a bit. i wish it had been more. he is a wonderful person.
> 
> I am 48. soon to be 49.


When he quit SAS he also closed up shop on his FB account. At that time, I was banned so it was a great way to keep in touch. I was sad to see him disappear.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess he simply ceased all online socializing. I tried emailing him after he left SAS. He never replied, then I tried again and the email address was no good, it bounced back. 

I sent him PM's even though he said he wasn't coming back, then that option was taken away as well. He probably got tired of me sending him "Dear Diary" type messages. 

I don't know. I thought the whole point of overcoming SA is to develop friendships, connect with people. Maybe he did not feel that he had done that, but as far as I can tell, he did.

I will miss his presence in my life. however tenuous he may have felt it was, it meant a lot to me. I really did consider him a true friend.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Early 40's here. It sounds like your old buddy Atticus may have considered himself cured and severed all contact as a way to start a clean slate. Or found more productive use of his offline time. Makes sense to me. 
Unfortunately there were no fare wells.
Sorry to hear about your loss of a friend.


----------



## parcel (May 24, 2013)

*Am I the oldest person at SAS........................*

Well if it makes u feel better, I'm 62 and thriving!

:clap:yes


----------



## Space Silkie (May 28, 2013)

I'm 34. But I oscillate between feeling like I am 5 and like I am 85. 

Weird, I know.


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

47 and soon to be 48..


----------



## howard26 (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm 45, and like lillitheblue? said "i feel younger". I noticed that i can't relate to people my age, unless they're single. No kids, never married, so the old friends with families pretty much think i'm a freak. It bothers me when i see people close to me in age saying that they're old and complaining. I feel like slapping them. Or, i could surprise them and say "Yeah, i think you're old, you might as well hang it up, why even try".


----------



## jrconnn (May 11, 2013)

parcel said:


> Well if it makes u feel better, I'm 62 and thriving!
> 
> :clap:yes


Yes a little better, 61 hanging in there also.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

howard26 said:


> I'm 45, and like lillitheblue? said "i feel younger". I noticed that i can't relate to people my age, unless they're single. No kids, never married, so the old friends with families pretty much think i'm a freak. It bothers me when i see people close to me in age saying that they're old and complaining.


I've never had children or been married either, and at times it's challenging to find common ground with those who do...hopefully friends and family don't think I'm a "freak" because of it, they know I date (much too infrequently :|) and would like a partner (marriage optional, kids, not really). I look and feel much younger than my age, which can be good in many situations.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

In response to the OP question: There are 247 members in the OVER 40 CROWD egroup....247! Anybody else wanna join and add their name to the roster? A little introduction would be nice!


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Space Silkie said:


> I'm 34. But I oscillate between feeling like I am 5 and like I am 85.
> 
> Weird, I know.


Actually I feel the same way too depending on mood, sometime I could feel like the oldest person in the world, other times I feel like juvenile 

Hi all, I just joined this site a couple days back, I'm 35 and I think some part of me wondered where the time went... I felt like I was 20 one day, and then somehow I'm now 35... 15 years without much accomplishment... well some growing up and self improvements, but socially getting worse, and financially insecure and getting very little done... it's crazy. But I do feel some sort of belonging in a community that can understand what I'm going through so hopefully this is the first step of finally being able to get things down. Cheers to all of us!


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Esugi78 said:


> Hi all, I just joined this site a couple days back


Welcome Esugi78


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

loumon said:


> Welcome Esugi78


Thanks Loumon


----------



## jazzman (Sep 23, 2011)

:boogieNo, I'm 50+ - thinking of starting a group just for 50+ with special guests from the 40+ range, LOL!!


----------



## FaithInGrace (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm 42 and just joined yesterday. I'm happy to see that there are people around my age here too.


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 6, 2003)

Im sitting here trying to figure out if Im 45 or 46. Thats when you know you are old. Ill just go with 45.,


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

I'm 30. Was starting to wonder,,, if I was the oldest


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm catching up to you. I don't see many people 30+ on this site, mostly 20 somethings.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm a gen-x too. And grew up involved with computers from the old 8-bit machines. And of course seen the internet as it was before web browsers. But I'm nowhere on the forums ,and social sites, texting having chosen to stay away from twitter, fb etc.. maybe more due to severe SA but also some rejection of today's corporatism pushing technology dependence and internet surveillance on every generation. My phone is still a flip-phone. And I prefer an older style Thinkpad. Instead of an i-mac or ipad i have an older gigabyte board makeshifted with OSX into a hackingtosh. I wonder if the kids today realize OSX is still based on a version of unix which is older than anything from Microsoft and Apple.

I'm 40 trying to stay physically like 30 with gym and vitamins etc. Then ashamed of myself when I find myself reacting like 10 years old inappropriately.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Not even Close! I'm 53


----------



## Sasha30something (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm glad to see so many "mature" folks on here. I'm 32 but feel older, thanks to a 13 year old at home and five+ years of chronic pain. My body feels older, that's for sure. I've had SAD and GAD since I was about four or five, depression since I was 14.

I came here because someone I thought was a friend dumped me because of her own issues. I'm lonely, and I can't decide if I should pack it in and enjoy my small world with my husband, son, and dogs, and just be content with that.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi *SHASA* and :wels see ya 'round!


----------



## wsb69 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm 44. Glad I found this thread, was starting to think all the member were 30 and under.


----------



## roadwarrior48 (Jun 23, 2013)

WineKitty said:


> I know of a few members close to my age (just turned 44) within the five year range.
> 
> I know one member that is older than me for sure.
> 
> ...


You're part of the 40's group right? What's up?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

It's nice to know there are people in my age group on this site. I need to spend more time in these forums rather than debating politics and current events over in S & C. :b


----------



## Smile Anyway (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm 36 and it's scary for me to admit that. It's been hard for me to accept being in my 30's. I'm really struggling with it (but I also struggle with depression in general on top of my social anxiety). Had my birthday in May and was depressed because I'm now at the above 35 age range. 35 and under is often considered 'young adult', so now I'm not in that category anymore and that sucks. On the bright side, many people think I'm much younger than what I am so that makes me happy  It is true that many posters here are younger than 30 and so many posts are about teenage angst (been there done that, years ago) and I am glad to see there are a bunch of us here in the 'older than 30' group. Truthfully, the "30+ Members" title bugs me a little bit because it makes us sound like we're old farts or something. Jeesh. 30 is still so very young. Anything under 60 is young imo. Actually I know some people in their 70 and 80s that seem young. How old or young you are really does have much more to do with your mindset than the number of years you've been here on earth. Btw, my boyfriend is going to be 61 next month (yes, it's an age gap relationship). I've know him since I was a late teenager, became friends with him in my early 20's and started a romantic involvement with him at 25. One of the reasons that I love him and was attracted to him is that he seems so young to me (in a good way), he seems ageless really. Hard for me to believe his is going to be 61 already. Where does time go?


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just joined yesterday; been posting a bit in the wordsy threads to ease into things. I'll be 43 in just a few weeks; stumbled into this thread curious to see if there was indeed an age bracket closer to mine than I'd seen so far.


----------



## shyanimal (Jun 5, 2013)

What's with the age thing? I'll be 61 next month and I certainly won't be boasting about it.


----------



## roadwarrior48 (Jun 23, 2013)

Smile Anyway said:


> I'm 36 and it's scary for me to admit that. It's been hard for me to accept being in my 30's. I'm really struggling with it (but I also struggle with depression in general on top of my social anxiety). Had my birthday in May and was depressed because I'm now at the above 35 age range. 35 and under is often considered 'young adult', so now I'm not in that category anymore and that sucks. On the bright side, many people think I'm much younger than what I am so that makes me happy  It is true that many posters here are younger than 30 and so many posts are about teenage angst (been there done that, years ago) and I am glad to see there are a bunch of us here in the 'older than 30' group. Truthfully, the "30+ Members" title bugs me a little bit because it makes us sound like we're old farts or something. Jeesh. 30 is still so very young. Anything under 60 is young imo. Actually I know some people in their 70 and 80s that seem young. How old or young you are really does have much more to do with your mindset than the number of years you've been here on earth. Btw, my boyfriend is going to be 61 next month (yes, it's an age gap relationship). I've know him since I was a late teenager, became friends with him in my early 20's and started a romantic involvement with him at 25. One of the reasons that I love him and was attracted to him is that he seems so young to me (in a good way), he seems ageless really. Hard for me to believe his is going to be 61 already. Where does time go?


Wow! He got lucky! Glad you're happy!


----------



## roadwarrior48 (Jun 23, 2013)

Rhiannon66 said:


> Just joined yesterday; been posting a bit in the wordsy threads to ease into things. I'll be 43 in just a few weeks; stumbled into this thread curious to see if there was indeed an age bracket closer to mine than I'd seen so far.


Hi Rhiannon- Welcome!

I'm rather 'newish'. Been on for less than a month.

Lot of young people here but also people in their 30's-60's.

(I'm almost 49)

I was happy to the the over 30 group too!


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

roadwarrior48 said:


> Hi Rhiannon- Welcome!
> 
> I'm rather 'newish'. Been on for less than a month.
> 
> ...


Not sure if there's a thanks button ... might be missing it!

Wanted to say thanks for the Welcome! Glad I joined and am making my way through the threads!


----------



## coyote eyes (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm an old man (realtively speaking) and I'm fairly new to this but I have found this forum to be great for me for the following reason. I've had social anxiety all my life, I've done a lot of work around the issue and I believe I have so insights. I realize that I am am elder and I relish the chance to help some young people the benifit of my many years living with SAD. I sure wish I had someone older ot talk to who understood SAD when I was young . It might have saved me a lot of suffering. So I say it's all a matter of perspective. Buck up and embrase the youngsters. Be a person who can teach them through what you learned in the school of experiences and hard knocks. Thats the way a community is supossed to be. That s my $0.02 anyway


----------



## roadwarrior48 (Jun 23, 2013)

coyote eyes said:


> I'm an old man (realtively speaking) and I'm fairly new to this but I have found this forum to be great for me for the following reason. I've had social anxiety all my life, I've done a lot of work around the issue and I believe I have so insights. I realize that I am am elder and I relish the chance to help some young people the benifit of my many years living with SAD. I sure wish I had someone older ot talk to who understood SAD when I was young . It might have saved me a lot of suffering. So I say it's all a matter of perspective. Buck up and embrase the youngsters. Be a person who can teach them through what you learned in the school of experiences and hard knocks. Thats the way a community is supossed to be. That s my $0.02 anyway


I absolutely agree. It could have saved me a few good years of hellish yet critical exposure therapy if someone would have even noticed or saw my SA and agoraphobia for what it was.
Hail to us older people!


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

roadwarrior48 said:


> You're part of the 40's group right? What's up?


Is there a 40+ party going on?? :drunk:high5:high5:banana woohoo


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

:clap im 44... can I join the party too :evil.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

As usual I scared everybody away :cry


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

WineKitty said:


> I know of a few members close to my age (just turned 44) within the five year range.
> 
> I know one member that is older than me for sure.
> 
> ...


lets get married

I'm still in my 20s tho, hope thats okay


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> lets get married
> 
> I'm still in my 20s tho, hope thats okay


No it's not okay because I want to marry her.


----------



## Jacquelynn (Aug 14, 2013)

I recently found this site and boy am I glad I did. Have gotten lots to good advice (I think so anyway) and suggestions. I think that the more mature aged individuals (like me , haha) just TRY to solve our own problems and are just too busy taking care of everyone else's problems to focus on ourselves. I too wish there were things like this when I was a kid. I have suffered many years with this and always felt that there was something wrong with me and until a few years ago, realized that this is a real disease and it is not just me. Makes me feel a little less crazy, if that is possible.


----------

